# Please provide feedback on my Woocommerce site



## lewishealey (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey guys! Just finished off my woocommerce website. I built is using a HTML5 framework. I do a lot of websites but this is my first e-commerce site.

Would appreciate all constructive feedback and I want to hear from the experts.

Diamond Dozen - Indie Clothing Label From London, UK


----------



## HostMyPrint (Dec 5, 2012)

Very nice work.
Very clean site, nice hover effect on the images.
One of the better site I have seen on this forum.

I like how you are giving 10% off for facebook likes.
No much to complain about, well maybe one...

The proceed to checkout button doesn't look too sexy on Google Chrome, might be a CSS issue that is only affecting non-IE browsers. Check the CSS for the class "checkout-button".

Hope that helps.


----------



## lewishealey (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words! I will look into these issues


----------



## decotools (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice, clean site.

How was WooCommerce to work with? Did you start from a template, or build it from scratch?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Woocommerse works with Word Press Woothemes. 

Did you use Sentient Wootheme or use another template from woothemes? 

I found them to be expensive. The Wootique theme is good, but basic. You have to build everything manually. There's a YouTube video to show you how to use Sentient with WooCommerse. Only thing is the Sentient theme is $70.


----------



## lewishealey (Dec 12, 2012)

I created my own theme from scratch that integrated with Woocommerce. You just use their pages and over-right the original CSS with your own.

Was a slightly tedious process but allowed me to customise my whole shop.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Lewis, very very nice site. Well done.

While I was looking through your site, I was wondering about you and what inspired you to start designing pocket logos. Maybe, you should add an "About Us" page and let people know what drives and inspires you to do this. An "About Us" page makes portrays you as _real_ and encourages trust.

Other than that, maybe a size chart/measurements somewhere would help.

Well done - I really like it


----------



## MiroTshirts (Jun 22, 2012)

lewishealey said:


> Hey guys! Just finished off my woocommerce website. I built is using a HTML5 framework. I do a lot of websites but this is my first e-commerce site.
> 
> Would appreciate all constructive feedback and I want to hear from the experts.
> 
> Diamond Dozen - Indie Clothing Label From London, UK


I LIKE IT! clean and to the POINT! Good Luck with your selling!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can google Sentient.zip and find a youTube video to teach you how to create your own site for about $100 or less. 

If you don't know how to write html or css Wordpress is for you.


----------

